# My New LGD Puppy!!!



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

*Well I finally did it! Got a "real" LGD pup. He's a Pyrenees, Maremma, Anatolian, Akbash, Ovcharka cross. (That's a mouthful!) 11 weeks old, and he's wonderful! Very normal puppy like in some ways, but I can tell he's going to be a good guardian already. I think he has really bonded to me, he follows me around everywhere, and gets really happy to see me. He sits outside the milking parlor while I am milking and just watches everything. He is doing really well here even though it's only been two days.  He sleeps in the baby barn at night with the baby goats (with a gate between them) and has already claimed the baby barn as "his territory". Yesterday some people came up to buy rabbits and as soon as he saw them he started barking! What a good boy! That's what I want; I don't want just anyone to be able to walk in with the goats (so they don't get stolen!) He goes in the baby goat yard with me and also the big goat yard, and he is good, but I still have to convince MY goats that he isn't going to eat them. LOL! He did try and mouth the baby goats a little bit and I've just been giving him a firm "no". He is picking it up quickly. I did have to give him a little bop on the nose and a loud NO when he put his whole mouth around one of the baby goats legs. I know he is just playing though. But I won't leave him alone with them until I know he knows not to chew or chase them. The baby goats still have to get used to him too, they aren't too sure what he is, lol. He also dug out of the baby goat yard when I walked away because he wanted to be back in the baby barn, lol. I may eventually have to get hotwire to teach him to stay inside the goat yards. Every day I am moving him all around to all the different areas so he gets used to them and recognizes them as his territories. He also gets to see my two other big dogs and is just fine with them. He also met the turkeys and the rabbits today and wasn't quite sure about them but with my showing them to him and reassuring him he was fine after just a couple minutes. And well here he is!!!

So cute!!! 







My goats trying to figure out if he's going to eat them or not. I'm going with not. 






Here he is playing with the babies, supervised of course. 






Kisses for Maya. 






Isn't he adorable!!?! All tuckered out. 







Edited to add: Thank you so much Barbara and Carla for all your guys' help!!!
*


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 26, 2013)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so glad you got him!


----------



## Canadiannee (Mar 26, 2013)

Congratulations on your new addition! He's absolutely adoreable... and yikes, what an enormous mouthful to say! lol! Here's to wishing you and your new laddie many years of companionship for both your goats and your family!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Mar 26, 2013)

Very cute and what an amazing view you have! Congrats on your new little guy, he seems to be fitting right in!


----------



## littlelambx3 (Mar 26, 2013)

He is sooo cute!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## babsbag (Mar 26, 2013)

And I miss him.  His mama does too. I am so happy that he is in a good home and and I will say that my chores are a little quicker in the morning now that I don't have to wonder what new advernture puppy is going to get into today. He ALWAYS wanted to visit with the baby goats; maybe because they are just his size. He was actually bigger than my LaManchas babies when they were born. I think his daddy is glad he is gone though, more tummy rubs for him.   Puppy used to get pretty frustrated that his mom and dad could stay in the pen with the new babies but he had to stay on the other side of the fence. I never left the parents in there for long though as I figured pup with just worry the fence until he figured out how to join them. He is a smart boy for sure. 

And I think the adult dogs miss the puppy food too 

I am glad he has taken to you.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 27, 2013)

*How funny; he loves the baby goats, but I have to watch him because he does want to mouth and chase them- he wants to play! 

So he sleeps with the baby goats (with a gate in between them), and when I put the goats out in the yard he stays on the outside unless I am there. So if I put him in there he wants OUT, but when I go up in the evening for evening chores he is right by the baby gate trying to get IN! LOL, make up your mind buddy!  *


----------



## babsbag (Mar 27, 2013)

I tell you that my son used to be that same way when he was 3; He never could decide which parent or grandparent he wanted to be with. 

Your boy comes from good stock. I have to brag on his mom for a minute. I had my kids disbudded last night  and of course they screamed and wanted mama. Well mama was too busy worrying about where her missing kids were to pay much attention to the two that I just gave back to her. So Sigume took over. I came back to the pen with kid number 3 and Sig was sitting up with 2 baby goats "nursing" on her. I saw this briefly the other day and thought it was pretty funny, but to see it for a second time...if only it hadn't been too dark for pictures.  Her milk is dried up but her "udders" are still pretty loose and I guess the kids thought that any old milk spigot will do.  She is just an amazingly good girl.

This morning she was lying in the kid pen with babies literally bouncing off of her. My male won't tolerate that, those little hooves have got to hurt, but mama dog takes it all in stride under her wathcful eye.

Your boy will be just fine.


----------



## Heirloom (Apr 12, 2013)

Adorable!! Congrats!


----------

